# BiV Pacemaker



## jey539 (Sep 13, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what the correct CPT code/s for BiV Pacemaker Implant is?

Thank You


----------



## lucyfoo (Sep 13, 2012)

*Biv*

The correct code is C1882


----------



## jewlz0879 (Sep 13, 2012)

Are we talking a new Pacemaker system? Without a report...here are the codes for placement of a new system. 

33208 (for rt atrial & ventricular lead placement)
33225 for the LV/Coronary sinus lead (new generator) 
Fluro is now bundled. If you need to report for diagnostic lead evaluation, use 76000.


----------

